# JD 430 Round Baler hay buildup problem



## sooner (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a used JD 430 round baler. I notice that hay will build up between the frame and belt on the left hand face when looking back from the tractor seat. It builds up to the point that this belt and the hay gets quite hot from the friction and you can sometimes feel the resistance in the baler getting tighter as the hay builds up. I will try to post a picture to show what I mean. I cannot find any reference to this problem in the manuals that I have. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sometimes short, thin, fine dry hay. Reduce the time it takes to get a full bale maybe even smaller bales .


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Check the frame and belts for burrs or snags. A little problem there could be catching some hay as you're baling and causing a build up.

Also make sure that you're not tending to fill that side more that the other when baling. I have a tendency to drift to the right as I'm baling because I'm usually looking over my right shoulder. This causes me to feed more material into the left side of the baler.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know what grass your baling, around here Bermuda/crab grass will do that, it don't matter how new or old baler is,just one of them things that needs to be cleaned out every once in a while


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

OK here is what we find that works the belts get worn on the edge and we have swapped sides and helped some then we started cutting a upside down v on the edge of the belt about half way around the belt and it worked because the knotch would catch the hay and pull it out the back or some where we have done this on several 530 and 535 and it worked,talked to the JD engineers and they said they have never heard of this problem of course and that is another story about the deal we made but this was with bermuda grass in east texas hope I explaned this correctly.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I've had the 458 do that before. A couple weeks ago I was baling crabgrass, no problem. Also had about 6ac of Bermuda to bale. As soon as I started on the Bermuda I noticed it building up like your pic. I finished that up then did another small patch of crabgrass. No problem. This is all within about 3 hrs. I just chalked it up to the Bermuda being shorter than most other grasses I bale.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

did you cut the V into the side to resemble the V made at the splice/lacing?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> I don't know what grass your baling, around here Bermuda/crab grass will do that, it don't matter how new or old baler is,just one of them things that needs to be cleaned out every once in a while


Newer balers(Vermeer anyway) have staggered belts and cleanout augers that keep the hay from building up between the belts.

Baleing a little damper helps also.

also leaving baler run when ejecting bale.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

also leaving baler run when ejecting bale.
Johndeere belts stop turning automatically when ejecting bale


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

nanuk, I cut the v upside down so it would grab the hay and take it away,it would be backwards from the belt splice and it is more agressive and it never caught on the side of the baler and tear the belt. Wish that I could draw a picture on here but don't know how but hopefully I explained it where you can understand it. HTH


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

I get it... a more straight edge leading into the hay to grab it and pull it....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> also leaving baler run when ejecting bale.
> Johndeere belts stop turning automatically when ejecting bale


On the 458 the belts will stop. If you raise the gate all the way up they will spin again.

The later model Vermeer baler also stop when dumping a roll. vermeer calls it the "dump and go" feature.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> also leaving baler run when ejecting bale.


I thought it was hard on the belts to leave the PTO on during the bale discharge phase.....


----------

